# Felt SR91 for commuter bike



## 2Cycle (May 9, 2005)

I've been riding mountain bike for about 5 years and started riding road for about 5 months. I enjoy riding so much, I started to commute a few days a week to work. I've ridden both my mountain bike and road bike to work and both have their goods and bads. So, I'm thinking about getting a commuting bike, so I'm looking at the Felt SR91, a flat road bike. It's a decent price, under $500. Anyone with experiences with this bike or comments and suggestions on others around this price range? Thanks.


----------



## konadude (Feb 2, 2005)

*Dew or Dew Deluxe?*



2Cycle said:


> I've been riding mountain bike for about 5 years and started riding road for about 5 months. I enjoy riding so much, I started to commute a few days a week to work. I've ridden both my mountain bike and road bike to work and both have their goods and bads. So, I'm thinking about getting a commuting bike, so I'm looking at the Felt SR91, a flat road bike. It's a decent price, under $500. Anyone with experiences with this bike or comments and suggestions on others around this price range? Thanks.


Not much experience with the Felt bike but for less than $500 for a flat bar commuter, you can check the Kona Dew or Dew Deluxe. They would be good commuter bikes.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

2Cycle said:


> I've been riding mountain bike for about 5 years and started riding road for about 5 months. I enjoy riding so much, I started to commute a few days a week to work. I've ridden both my mountain bike and road bike to work and both have their goods and bads. So, I'm thinking about getting a commuting bike, so I'm looking at the Felt SR91, a flat road bike. It's a decent price, under $500. Anyone with experiences with this bike or comments and suggestions on others around this price range? Thanks.


http://www.feltracing.com/2005_bikes/2005_sr91.html

Looks like a heckuva nice bike for less than $500. You might want to put on wider tires. Those 23mm tires would be a bit narrow for me, even with "flat protection," whatever that means.


----------



## SCW (Mar 19, 2005)

You may have reouble finding upgrade parts for the 8-spd, I'm not usre I sold my 8-spd a few months ago so I'm out of the loop for parts.

Also, the only part they spec out is the rear derailer which is a Tiagra. That would make me nervous about what the rest of the components are, not that you'll do much better for the price range. Personally I don't care for the flat bar, but I have chicken levers on my commuter so that I can sit up taller in traffic and still reach the brakes. Tires look like Michelin Carbons, my favorite.

Good looking bike, Felt has lots of happy customers.


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

*Chicken levers & Seat Post*



SCW said:


> Personally I don't care for the flat bar, but I have chicken levers on my commuter so that I can sit up taller in traffic and still reach the brakes.


My I ask what Chicken levers are? Are those the ones that come standard on newer MTBs?

Also whats up with the seat post? It looks kinda telescopic...


----------



## SCW (Mar 19, 2005)

KendleFox said:


> My I ask what Chicken levers are? Are those the ones that come standard on newer MTBs?
> 
> Also whats up with the seat post? It looks kinda telescopic...


Chicken levers-- http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=20020

you mount them inline with the cables on the tops of your handlebars. I don't use them very much, but I like them in traffic and on trails. My bike is a C-Dale Cyclocross ao I take it on trails pretty frequently.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

SCW said:


> Chicken levers-- http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=20020
> 
> you mount them inline with the cables on the tops of your handlebars. I don't use them very much, but I like them in traffic and on trails. My bike is a C-Dale Cyclocross ao I take it on trails pretty frequently.


Once upon a time, they were called "suicide levers" and they came as standard equipment on Huffies and Schwinn Varsities.

Alright, alright! The new ones are different, with better mechanical action, but the basic idea is the same.

"There is nothing new under the sun!"


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

I like those inline levers. I'm always up to try things that give more utility... Thanks...


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

KendleFox said:


> I like those inline levers. I'm always up to try things that give more utility... Thanks...


Didn't mean to come off so critical. I apologize. I wasn't saying chicken levers were a bad thing. I was just trying to highlight the humor of the technology pendulum swinging back and forth. Old stuff becomes the hot new stuff. The older "new" stuff becomes obsolete...

I wonder how long it will be before some visionary points out the eliptical chainrings could make more efficient use of our upper quads?



Yours,

Forbes


----------



## SCW (Mar 19, 2005)

fbagatelleblack said:


> I wonder how long it will be before some visionary points out the eliptical chainrings could make more efficient use of our upper quads?


HEY, That would be REALLY GREAT!, lol

When I first got my bike I looked at the in-line brakes and thought "there's no way these dumb things are going to stay". Well, one year, one month and over 4000 miles, I still have them


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

2Cycle said:


> I've been riding mountain bike for about 5 years and started riding road for about 5 months. I enjoy riding so much, I started to commute a few days a week to work. I've ridden both my mountain bike and road bike to work and both have their goods and bads. So, I'm thinking about getting a commuting bike, so I'm looking at the Felt SR91, a flat road bike. It's a decent price, under $500. Anyone with experiences with this bike or comments and suggestions on others around this price range? Thanks.


 Flat bar road bike is a great transition for soemone who mtn bikes a fair amount. As someone said to me yesterday it's like a really fast, really comfortable mtn bike. Good for commuting and touring and heck even road riding. Herz mine with the flat bars swapped out for some On*One Mary bars


----------

